# New IM member.



## Bigjoegreen (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey everyone. I know some monsters on here already,great forum.

Im in the league about 18 years.
5-10 238lbs 9.5% bf!in the middle of my spring leaner.
So much has changed over the years I've been around and it's great to have forums and good people to help when needed.


"Eat right & Tren hard!"


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 4, 2014)

Welcome to IMF.


I recognize the screen name.


----------



## Warriorblaze (Mar 4, 2014)

Welcome aboard 


Warrior


----------



## brazey (Mar 5, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------



## flood (Mar 6, 2014)

Welcome, look forward to learning from you!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Mar 6, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 6, 2014)

Welcome brother


----------



## Bigjoegreen (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome brothers! I'm amazed at the depth of knowledge out there,I started when pct wasn't even an idea. I left another forum recently due to all the trolls and constant flaming. You guys run a good forum,we can always learn more.Facts change constantly in our world.

"Eat right & Tren hard!"


----------



## CEM Store (Mar 7, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## StanG (Mar 7, 2014)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 7, 2014)

Welcome, Bigjoegreen!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## 1HungLo (Mar 8, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## windycityamateur (Mar 9, 2014)

Welcome!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------

